# Bay leaves go in chicken soup, fight me dad.



## ChefTrinket (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey y'all! 

I'm Amanda, 

 chef jimmyj
 's daughter! Most of you have been reading the updates that have been sent to 

 tx smoker
, and I decided it's time to make an account of my own 

I will probably post from time to time, but I'm not one to smoke a lot of food... I'm a baker.(dad, don't you dare say red velvet lol) so if a particular thing comes out well, I might post it. 

Can't wait to see all the things y'all make, and take more of the pics of my dad's stuff for you to feast your eyes upon to hopefully recreate yourselves(IF HE HASN'T POSTED THE POT ROAST RECIPE, HOUND HIM.) 

Talking about this is making me hungry... 

-ChefTrinket


----------



## ChefTrinket (Oct 2, 2021)

I would also like to thank 

 TNJAKE
 . We received your card in the mail


----------



## rjob (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome and many thanks for sharing info on Chef jj.
Since I am a terrible baker look forward to any tips on how not to kill the dough.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome Young Lady. These guy's like sweet and too few  folks bake. They will Hound You to put up something good. And YES Red Velvet is my favorite. Maybe a Welcome Home after a Near Death Experience. I did post the Pot Roast.






						Jamaican Pot Roast/Oxtails
					

This meal is one of the most requested by my family. It's a bunch of Prep but the results are so worth the work and cook time. The Beef can be Smoked, Char Grilled or Seared in the Dutch Oven. I got a late start, so the meat was Seared on the Stove. This step is a bit time consuming, but...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2021)

All good....it's a family affair now!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2021)

BTW, interesting thread title.....I'm sure there is a story behind that. Bay leaves go in red beans too!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. Glad the card made it to yall


----------



## justplainbob (Oct 2, 2021)

one bay leaf  
one


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome and good to have you with us!
A Bay Leaf or two never hurt anything, but your dad loves a good fight ;-)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome aboard Amanda.
Please do post up pics of your baked goodies.
We absolutely do LOVE to see pics of breads, cakes, pies, cookies, cobblers, strudels, muffins, etc.

I'd kill for a freshly baked batch of chocolate chip cookies.  :)


----------



## kruizer (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome from West Virginia! You will love it here, i know we all do!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> BTW, interesting thread title.....I'm sure there is a story behind that. Bay leaves go in red beans too!



Its a difference in taste that has become a family joke...

I find Bay Leaf to be a Strongly flavored herb that can easily overpower the more subtle Chicken and Veggie flavor in Chicken Soup. Beef Soup, Ham and Bean? Bay Leaf tastes great! Mandatory in Corned Beef and Cabbage, but Bay Leaf can be too strong in Chicken Soup...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! So glad you joined us! And that dad is doing better! Better make sure to keep him in line... or at least kind of anyways! Look forward to some of your goodies!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome Amanda!! Growing up with Chef JJ we know you got it going on for cooking. Most of us not only like but also post a lot of our meals that aren’t smoked. Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Its a difference in taste that has become a family joke...
> 
> I find Bay Leaf to be a Strongly flavored herb that can easily overpower the more subtle Chicken and Veggie flavor in Chicken Soup. Beef Soup, Ham and Bean? Bay Leaf tastes great! Mandatory in Corned Beef and Cabbage, but Bay Leaf can be too strong in Chicken Soup...JJ


LOL!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome Amanda to smf


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome, Amanda. Glad you're as spunky as your dad. Thanks for joining and keeping us updated. 



chef jimmyj said:


> I find Bay Leaf to be a Strongly flavored herb that can easily overpower



I'm NOT a bay leaf guy for the above reason. One solution, I leave them in the cabinet for years for folks who insist on using them.


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome from New England.  Bay leaf...?  Yeah, not gonna touch that, except when I do, to put it in things, with moderation, though I don't make many things as light as chicken soup...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 3, 2021)

Welcome Amanda! JJ has been such great help to me.  We love bake goods here!  Please post.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 3, 2021)

Welcome aboard from Mississippi! If the apple lands close to the tree we expect to see great things from you. I havent ever scrolled past a good looking baked good post. 
Jim


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 3, 2021)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 3, 2021)

ChefTrinket said:


> I'm Amanda,
> 
> chef jimmyj
> 
> ...



Well I'll be darned!! Almost missed this all together. For some reason I didn't get the notification that you'd tagged me on this. All that aside, welcome Amanda from Central Texas    So glad to see that you joined and as others have stated, your father has been a HUGE positive impact on so many people in this forum. Cannot wait to see some of the stuff you post up, and as Jeff said, it doesn't necessarily have to be smoked. Additionally there are sub forums for baking, like a dessert forum, and possibly one just for baking. You'll not be at a loss for places to post anything you can cook and share with the group.

Now take care of your dad and horse whip him through PT so he can get back here where he belongs  In the meantime we're counting on you to pick up his slack while he's down.

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 3, 2021)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall during one of these family "debates" LOL!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah. They can get interesting. 3 Daughter's, all great in the kitchen and all raised to be strong, confident, take No Crap, women.
I just didn't realize that No Crap included  me!...JJ


----------

